

Ask PG: How would you respond to the VC's "how can I help you?" - donna

I'm at a seed stage funded by friends and family, launching in April '09 with 300 beta testers. I've been chatting with VC principles -- each offers to help.  (I'm assuming their not blowing me off with that offer.)  However, I'm somewhat perplex as to how to take advantage of their "help" offer in an intelligent, mature, and progressive way.  Any insights greatly appreciated?
======
anamax
You could ask them what they think that would be best for them to do to help
your biz.

------
keltecp11
Introductions and 'what else should I be doing?' usually are nice things to
ask.

